# Turbo Trainers - loose weight



## bigfella (2 Apr 2009)

Here is a snippet from my Welcome post -->

--I'm looking to diet and get back on my bike again - I have a 2006 Giant XTC SE. Nice bike but I've hardly touched it, since moving to Essex from the countryside I'm not sure of where to go where cars won't knock me off!

Been looking into getting a Turbo trainer and turning it into an exercise bike.--

Not really sure what I'm looking for, I'd like something that can show me how many calories I've done - give me a bit of a goal. My bike is a hard tail and a 23.5" frame so quite large. I know I need to change the rear tire before I get started.

Have been looking at a Tacx Flow Turbo Trainer T1680, although I don't think it shows calories:












Anyone think this is a good idea to get me started at home?

Matt


----------



## RedBike (2 Apr 2009)

Although there's nothing stopping you using a mtb on a turbo trainer, turbos are better suited to road bikes. You will need to fit a slick rear tyre to your MTB. A knobbly tyre will make a LOT of noice and wont stay knobbly for very long if you use if on a turbo. 

The gearing on a MTB, coupled with smaller wheels is a bit on the low side for simulating hills. If you're spending x hundred on a turbo then it worth while getting an old worthless road bike to use on the turbo instead of your MTB. 

You will also want to budget for...

A fan, you wouldn't believe just how warm it gets!
A washable soft mat to put under the turbo. To stop you sweating all over the floor and to limit vibration / noice. (I use a camping bed roll. )
Something to listen to or watch. Turbo training is mind numlingly boring. 

I wouldn't worry about calories. Forcing yourself to sit there and pedal until you've clocked up however many calories is soon going to feel like more of a chore than a pleasure. Instead I would aim to do say 30mins /an hour while watching your favourite tv show.


----------



## bigfella (2 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the quick response, I was going to factor in changing the rear tire. The reason is, I live in a flat so space is limited. My bike is in the spare room with my PC etc so I could watch TV/listen to music as you said.

I'm planning to get a 2nd hand Turbo Trainer on eBay or the likes, that way if it doesn't work out I can sell it on.


----------



## jimboalee (2 Apr 2009)

Something to watch out for if you use a Turbo Trainer in a small room.

Condensation.

Your sweat will vapourise off at 33 C NST. It carries salts and oils which are not good for computers and TVs.

Switch the heating off and open the window wide and use a fan as per RedBike's recommendation. In fact, buy two. One to cool you and the other on the window frame pointing outwards to start a circulation.

Cover the computer and TV with a thick towel.


----------



## bigfella (2 Apr 2009)

Thats something I never considered - being in I.T I do have some nice kit in the spare room. last thing I want is for it to get ruined!

I plan on sorting it out, clearing some space to get it set up.


----------



## RedBike (2 Apr 2009)

Some turbo trainers (My Tacx for example) needs additional attachments to raise the position of the flywheel so that it can be used with 26" wheels. Most new trainers will either be adjustable or come with these attachments as standard. Unfortunately these are the sorts of bits people tend to throw out / loose (as they never need them). If you're buying second-hand you'll need to check carefully these parts are included or the trainer doesn't need them. 

Small rooms tend to warm up very quickly. I have mine in the garage. Even on the coldest days in winter I normally end up with my shirt off and the garage door adjar. 
Have a look at this...
http://redbikes.blogspot.com/2009/01/hot-stuff-turbo-training.html


----------



## bigfella (2 Apr 2009)

Thanks RedBike, I think I am going to go with conventional outdoor riding for now. 

I have decided to do the commute to work - thus not spending on gyms, not spending on train tickets and using my commuting time for getting fit!

Killing about 3 birds with one stone.


----------



## jimboalee (3 Apr 2009)

bigfella said:


> Thanks RedBike, I think I am going to go with conventional outdoor riding for now.
> 
> I have decided to do the commute to work - thus not spending on gyms, not spending on train tickets and using my commuting time for getting fit!
> 
> Killing about 3 birds with one stone.



Essex birds?


----------



## bigfella (3 Apr 2009)




----------

